# Addicted to Fireball



## 7heprofessor (Aug 19, 2013)

What's up world? My gaming group has been recording our 3.P sessions for about two months now. We have edited them and uploaded them as podcasts to a couple websites under the title Addicted to Fireball. We are totally non-profit and never seek to benefit monetarily from this. We just want to share our awesome experiences with the world.
I wanted to share these with the community as we're always interested in sharing our passion for role-playing games with like-minded people. The episodes may spark inspiration for your own games, be a useful tool for teaching others about the game, or be nothing more than something funny to listen to on your way to work and back.
However you decide to use it, we are always interested in feedback. How can we improve the experience for the listeners? What kinds of things will make it better and draw in more people? Where else can we upload these to reach more people? 
Any comments or suggestions (positive or negative) are helpful. 
Thank you for taking the time to read this and I hope you get a chance to give them a listen. Happy gaming!

We have pages on:

Archive.org
Facebook.com
Blogspot.com
Youtube.com

I would post links, but this site won't let me.


----------

